# Shimano Freewheel Reassembly



## thom (Jul 23, 2016)

I wanted to remove the freewheel on my Western Flyer ten speed to check it out and restore or replace the chrome pie plate behind it. However I was not able to get the assembly off, even after a trip with it to the local bike shop. I did remove the gears leaving only the inner part screwed onto the hub. Not being able to disassemble any farther , I will just learn to live with the rusty backside of the pie plate. Now I need to reassemble the stack of gears onto the back part. I know how to use grease to hold the loose ball bearings, and there are a bunch of them, in place during reassembly. Any other suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Metacortex (Jul 23, 2016)

This is probably the removal tool you need: http://www.bicycletool.com/shimanosplinedfreewheelremoverpre-1985.aspx

Here are some helpful links for rebuilding freewheels:

http://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/707342-build-long-freewheel-photo-heavy.html


----------



## Dale Alan (Jul 24, 2016)

RJ's video is a good one . Removing freewheels is quite simple once you have the right tools. Some may need a little penetrating oil before you start.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 24, 2016)

I see a lot of people on youtube horsing on freewheel tools with a crescent wrench while holding the rim (and flexing it sideways) with the other hand.  
Best way to do it is Sheldon's way, put the tool in a vise, inflate the tire and rotate the wheel with two hands.


----------



## momo608 (Jul 24, 2016)

thom said:


> I wanted to remove the freewheel on my Western Flyer ten speed to check it out and restore or replace the chrome pie plate behind it. However I was not able to get the assembly off, even after a trip with it to the local bike shop. I did remove the gears leaving only the inner part screwed onto the hub. Not being able to disassemble any farther , I will just learn to live with the rusty backside of the pie plate. Now I need to reassemble the stack of gears onto the back part. I know how to use grease to hold the loose ball bearings, and there are a bunch of them, in place during reassembly. Any other suggestions? Thanks.



Put up a photo of the the hub and I'm sure we can tell you exactly the tool you need to get the freewheel off or at least the rest of it.


----------



## thom (Jul 25, 2016)

I've assembled freewheels before, but not with the hub attached to the wheel. The only difference will be putting on the inner bearings. I need to put this wheel back together now and deal with the pie plate later, after I get the proper tool.  Thanks.


----------



## bairdco (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm surprised you saved all the tiny little bearings. I've taken freewheels apart to reuse the rims and spokes, and the bearings go everywhere.  Never tried putting one back together, though. Good luck.


----------



## 100bikes (Jul 31, 2016)

This assembly, from the point of the items in the photo, is slow and methodical, but you should 
not have any real issue. A light smear of grease hold the bearings for assembly.
Run some citrus , WD40 etc. through it to rinse grease out and oil the freewheel generously.

The removal of the freewheel is very simple - with the correct tool and a vice or long handle 
adjustable wrench.

Any tool a bicycle mechanic is a retail store should have access to
and know how to use.

A very basic operation.

You should look for new bicycle store.


----------



## thom (Aug 2, 2016)

I tried Sheldon Brown's rubber band and string tip to hold the pawls in place while reassembling the freewheel but could not get it to work. Guess I had the wrong size rubber band. I was able to use a twist-tie from a bread bag.


----------



## 100bikes (Oct 25, 2016)

You can likely remove the remaining body with the correct tool.

If it is a Regina, use the tool with the shoulder and use an axle nut to secure the tool in place.

A vice to lock the tool in is FAR superior to a hand held wrench.

Very surprised the LBS could not remove it.


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 25, 2016)

thom said:


> I wanted to remove the freewheel on my Western Flyer ten speed to check it out and restore or replace the chrome pie plate behind it. However I was not able to get the assembly off, even after a trip with it to the local bike shop. I did remove the gears leaving only the inner part screwed onto the hub. Not being able to disassemble any farther , I will just learn to live with the rusty backside of the pie plate. Now I need to reassemble the stack of gears onto the back part. I know how to use grease to hold the loose ball bearings, and there are a bunch of them, in place during reassembly. Any other suggestions? Thanks.





I just flipped a cheapo .Shimano type Falcon freewheel off rim. Don't have the tool so wacked it with a punch, clockwise, 2 good whacks and it slipped right off. bearings went everywhere too as I haven't pulled one in 40 years and forgot about them. The next part, to get to the pan, comes off in the reverse direction, counter clockwise. Just grab the pawls with a pipe wrench, it's tight but not too much  as to scratch the pawls.  I won't be needing it as I'm just robbing the spokes off junk wally world bike and trash the rest. But, a magnet picks up them ball bearings just fine.

I must have had a trick as a kid putting them back together, I know right off I didn't have a large supply of grease, and no rubber band too, but I popped them to replace or polish the pan. Other than just plain determination, I bet, reassembly was maybe a push in pawl with something and wiggle the others through. yet likes me says, which ever, I doubt I'd discovered a tie or hold  thing without assistance. And LBS was too far plus nobody to rely on.. , I started tearing junk apart around 4 years old, even pocket watches with a butter knife for a 'tool' at 6. I could make em tick again with most anything just simple  determination was all I needed. whelp cept them pocket watches, they'd tick because I'd mess with the broken spring, but buying a new spring was out of the picture.


----------

